# Day Trip from Manchester



## lenny101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Could someone recommend some where nice to go for the day that is no more than an hour and half travel from Manc?

Have a car but would prefer to get the train and will be with baby and grand parents.

Thanks Manc Urbs.

P.S Not York or Blackpool.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 16, 2009)

What do you want to do?


----------



## lenny101 (Sep 16, 2009)

mauvais said:


> What do you want to do?



Just spend some time with the family somewhere nice. Nothing we have to pay for and nothing too strenuous.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 16, 2009)

Chester? How old is the baby? Tiny baby or toddler/aware baby? Is there still a zoo in Chester? Zoo and then city centre, potter about, have coffee, it's a nice enough city, feels leisurely and holiday-ish enough.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 16, 2009)

I know this is going to sound barmy, but if you're thinking of forking out for train fares anyway... Have you thought about checking out the Ryanair fares for Dublin? That's only about half an hour up in the air flying time.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 16, 2009)

Always had a soft spot for Buxton when I lived in Manchester, but nothing much there really apart from being a pleasant small town and half the attraction of it is going by road over the Cat & Fiddle.


----------



## lenny101 (Sep 16, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Chester? How old is the baby? Tiny baby or toddler/aware baby? Is there still a zoo in Chester? Zoo and then city centre, potter about, have coffee, it's a nice enough city, feels leisurely and holiday-ish enough.



He is four months old. Chester sounds good. Dublin is a bit too much tbh. Is there much else too do in Chester apart from the zoo?


----------



## lenny101 (Sep 16, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Always had a soft spot for Buxton when I lived in Manchester, but nothing much there really apart from being a pleasant small town and half the attraction of it is going by road over the Cat & Fiddle.



Been to Buxton loads of times, lovely place but fancy something new.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 16, 2009)

lenny101 said:


> He is four months old. Chester sounds good. Dublin is a bit too much tbh. Is there much else too do in Chester apart from the zoo?


Nothing majorly exciting I don't think, there's a Cathedral and some Roman ruins if you're history buffs. I vaguely recall you can go on a boat trip on the river. And the city centre is quite picturesque so far as city centres go, with some of those black and white timber Tudor buildings, so not just a huge ugly shopping mall, it's more pleasant for pottering about if the women end up dragging you round the shops. 

It probably has a tourist information office for more general info, but I'm not from there and last went years ago so I'm afraid I don't have any local knowledge of hidden gems.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 16, 2009)

Liverpool. Cathedrals, art galleries, museums, shopping, pubs, ferry.


----------



## PeterTCA (Sep 16, 2009)

The Red Squirels and the sands at Formby. Or, 6 miles South, the Gormley sea sculptures.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 16, 2009)

There is a lovely butterfly house in Williamson Park in Lancaster and a huge stunning park with woods and amazing views-then you could go to Morecambe and have a posh cream tea and cocktail in the Midland Hotel


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 20, 2009)

You need to get on the 'local stopping service' from Picadilly to Sheffield. Then you're only 30/40 mins away from Edale or Hope which are two beautiful villages in the Peak District, both with great countryside walks and traditional country pubs


----------



## silver (Sep 21, 2009)

PeterTCA said:


> The Red Squirels and the sands at Formby. Or, 6 miles South, the Gormley sea sculptures.



You just read my mind, they are the two things I was going to say!! I really want to go to see those sculptures 

http://www.sefton.gov.uk/Default.aspx?page=6216


----------

